# Arum strikes Rigondeaux again.



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

"[With] Rigondeaux, I have a problem," Arum said. "And you can't really blame the network. The rating for the Kirkland-Tapia fight was almost double Rigondeaux's rating. People walked out [of the arena]. If people don't want to watch, what do you expect a network to do? I don't care how good we say he is, which he is."

"They promised me [before] this fight and it started out that way," Arum said. "But once he hit [Agbeko] a couple times, 'That's it. I won the fight.' And nothing [bleeping] happened for the next nine rounds. It's very sad, because he's so good. Maybe if, down the road, I get Lomachenko to fight him, that would be interesting. But I don't know. Lomachenko will go in and beat the [crap] out of him. That's a really interesting fight."

Arum never questions why Rigo had to chase Agbeko who was the one who promised he'll die trying in the ring.
He doesn't understand that people went to that card to see Tapia. The hometown favorite, no Cuban community or Africans around.
Why doesn't he just let Rigo go?
I'm not sure gbp will be much better, but can't be worse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Arum already saying that Loma will beat the crap out of Rigo.
Interesting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Arum does really believe Loma would beat Rigo, thus Rigo would lose his star power and he disposed and GBP would probably snap him up, but it seems he wants Loma to use Rigo as the springboard. I see the Loma-Rigo fight happening sooner rather than later in that case i.e late 2014 - Jan 2015.


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

Rigo is a horrible attraction. Won't step on the gas against someone that was TERRIFIED of him. I can understand why HBO views him like he has AIDS.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

First off Arum is still made about Donaire getting his ass schooled for starters. Also Rigo needs to go get out of that contract and doesn't matter what Arum thinks he shouldn't be saying this shit in public about the guy he promotes. I would send some goons his way to make him release me from contract. Hang his fat ass off a balcony over a pool until he signed a release form and then drop his ass in the water below. Fuck Arum.


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

MrJotatp4p said:


> First off Arum is still made about Donaire getting his ass schooled for starters. Also Rigo needs to go get out of that contract and doesn't matter what Arum thinks he shouldn't be saying this shit in public about the guy he promotes. I would send some goons his way to make him release me from contract. Hang his fat ass off a balcony over a pool until he signed a release form and then drop his ass in the water below. Fuck Arum.


Are you serious? Arum's done all he can for Rigo. He's thrown him on Pacquiao undercards, had him blow out Donaire, then had him fight Agbeko inside a teeny tiny closet of a venue and people STILL left in droves. Rigo is unsalvageable. He needs to make noise and go up in weight. Even guys like Rios and Garcia weren't given mass exposure on PAc undercards


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Arum protecting Rigo from Loma. Rigo should be thankful he's keepi g him away from that monster


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Arm didn't say a single thing that was incorrect.

FACT: Rigondeaux had the lowest rated fight in 10 years

FACT: People left the stadium in droves


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

This guy is a fucking leech and this whole speech is a prime example of how things are twisted

BOXERS working for PROMOTERS instead of the other way round


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

little willy rigondeaux just isnt a big draw. u cant blame arum or the network. it's not willy's fault either. that's his style. he just wasnt meant to be a big star,


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

To all you Rigo loving crybabies, what did Arum say that was wrong?.......did the Rigo fight draw the lowest rating of all time for a B.A.D. main event?....Yes.........Did people at the arena empty it out while the Rigo fight was happening?.....Yes

Arum is only speaking the truth and some of you folks can't handle the truth.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Funny how people blame Arum for no one wanting to see Rigo fight and for Rigo boring people to leave stadiums. This is prize fighting, you fight to entertain the public. If you are unable to do that, no matter how talented you are, then that's the way it goes.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

It's easy to blame Arum, but it's not his fault the general public doesn't want to watch Rigo. He got Rigo a world title bout in his 9th fight and a huge unification fight against Donaire in his 12th. He's told Rigo many times that his style doesn't attract viewers and he needs to be more aggressive, but Rigo continues to fight in his cautious style. That's his right of course. But it only appeals to the purists. And if casual fans don't want to watch, he won't be getting big fights and big paydays headlining on major TV networks.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> little willy rigondeaux just isnt a big draw. u cant blame arum or the network. it's not willy's fault either. that's his style. he just wasnt meant to be a big star,


Well you can blame Arum, it's his job to promote him

Make a big deal of his skill, push hard that he's p4p arguably the best in the world, target the cuban fanbase, give him an avenue to express his personality (he is actually very witty in interviews, he also talks trash)

There's tons of stuff he can do, instead of bitching and pissing about him everytime he fights, and flat out stating now that another fighter will fuck him up


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Gunner said:


> Well you can blame Arum, it's his job to promote him
> 
> Make a big deal of his skill, push hard that he's p4p arguably the best in the world, target the cuban fanbase, give him an avenue to express his personality (he is actually very witty in interviews, he also talks trash)
> 
> There's tons of stuff he can do, instead of bitching and pissing about him everytime he fights, and flat out stating now that another fighter will fuck him up


he's done his best. he basically allowed him to destroy one of his best fighters in donaire. he's put him on a lot of great cards. what else can he do? the cubans do support their fighters that much. cubans are cheap and there arent that many cubans anyway. willy rigondeaux has reached his potential.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

even if he beats lomachenko no one will care. no one knows who lomachenko is.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Yikes. Even Arum is part of the Lomatard express. :lol:

GBP and TR should discuss a trade. Lots of fights for Rigo there and at Showtime. I see no reason to continue to publicly disrespect him like this.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Arum did promote him. The people in the venue and audience on HBO actually left once the fight started. That is not the promoters fault. It would be if no one knew if the fight was taking place but that is not the case. Yes he could have held it in Miami but why should he always have to fight there? Miami fans are shit! I blame the Rigo team more than Arum as it is about entertaining the public.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> he's done his best. he basically allowed him to destroy one of his best fighters in donaire. he's put him on a lot of great cards. what else can he do? the cubans do support their fighters that much. cubans are cheap and there arent that many cubans anyway. willy rigondeaux has reached his potential.


Then turned around and criticized Rigo for his performance against Donaire instead of praising it.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> he's done his best. he basically allowed him to destroy one of his best fighters in donaire. he's put him on a lot of great cards. what else can he do? the cubans do support their fighters that much. cubans are cheap and there arent that many cubans anyway. willy rigondeaux has reached his potential.


He can market him in some sort of way, he reluctantly let him fight Donaire yes (and them immediately slandered him afterward), but he has given him no sort of promotional push, the likes of which many fighters recieve

I'm not asking for him to be the most famous athlete in the world, just more than he is

Not publicly insulting him would be a good place to start


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

OK, analyze this:
when Nonito fought Narvaez, it was horrible. Narvaez ran the whole night and Nonito was happy to win…did Arum or HBO dissed Nonito? all the blame went to Narvaez. This time nobody blames Agbeko.
when Nonito fought Mathebula,despite three times the promotion Rigo gets and fighting close to Nonito hometown,the audience was poor.Because nobody gives 3 shits about mathebula. Rigo vs Agbeko was in fucking jersey where people in attendance went to see Tapia vs Kirkland. Of course nobody gave a shit about Rigo or Agbeko.
do you want to see a big crowd cheering Rigo? come to Miami or hialeah.
get him in the ring with someone willing to fight, no like nonito biking the 12 round when he was suppose to pressure after being behind in the scorecards.Or Agbeko who talked so much shit before the fight and was nowhere to be found the night of the fight.
ask Casey what happens when you stand to fight Rigo, ask Rico ramos when your running isn't effective.
now, even the mexican warriors are avoiding Rigo, Leo santa cruz already saying his camp and daddy(check my avatar) don't like that fight.
if theres someone with balls that must be Mares who already went with his pressure after another technician (Moreno) and proved to be effective.
so, yes, Arum is talking shit…


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunner said:


> Well you can blame Arum, it's his job to promote him
> 
> Make a big deal of his skill, push hard that he's p4p arguably the best in the world, target the cuban fanbase, give him an avenue to express his personality (he is actually very witty in interviews, he also talks trash)
> 
> There's tons of stuff he can do, instead of bitching and pissing about him everytime he fights, and flat out stating now that another fighter will fuck him up


Don't be ignorant Arum/Top Rank have done their best to promote Rigo but people still don't wanna watch him....

Rigo first three bouts was aired live on ESPN
Rigo 7th bout was aired live on HBO PPV (Pac/Margo)
Rigo gets a world title shot in his 9th bout which aired live on Showtime
Rigo's first defense of his title is aired live on a HBO PPV (Pac/Bradley)
Rigo 2nd title defense aired live on HBO PPV(Chavez/Martinez)
Rigo gets unification bout in his 12th fight in historical Radio City Music Hall which aired live on HBO
Rigo 13th bout airs live on HBO in a boxing mecca called Atlantic City, New Jersey

So with all that said how can anyone blame Arum or Top Rank for people not wanting to watch Rigo?.....the guy had promotion and exposure so many fighters can only wish for but the public simply wants no part of him, not Arum or HBO's fault.


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> OK, analyze this:
> when Nonito fought Narvaez, it was horrible. Narvaez ran the whole night and Nonito was happy to win&#8230;did Arum or HBO dissed Nonito? all the blame went to Narvaez. This time nobody blames Agbeko.
> when Nonito fought Mathebula,despite three times the promotion Rigo gets and fighting close to Nonito hometown,the audience was poor.Because nobody gives 3 shits about mathebula. Rigo vs Agbeko was in fucking jersey where people in attendance went to see Tapia vs Kirkland. Of course nobody gave a shit about Rigo or Agbeko.
> do you want to see a big crowd cheering Rigo? come to Miami or hialeah.
> ...


Are you fucking retarded?

Rigo has been on 2 Manny Pacquiao undercards and on the Martinez-Chavez Jr. undercard. More exposure than any other TR guy


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Don't be ignorant Arum/Top Rank have done their best to promote Rigo but people still don't wanna watch him....
> 
> Rigo first three bouts was aired live on ESPN
> Rigo 7th bout was aired live on HBO PPV (Pac/Margo)
> ...


everything was working ok until the Nonito fight.
after Rigo's poor performance vs Cordoba he started picking the pace with the demolitions of Casey,Ramos and Kennedy, then a good exhibition vs Marroquin.Up to that point everybody in HBO was having an erection when Rigo fought.( kkelerman,Lampey and Roy, even merchant!) but nonito was their little clown, the funny pinky who was picking up Pac's legacy.
Beating Nonito was tragedy for everybody. The night of the fight they were amazed by Rigo's skills and they have the fight 11 rds to Rigo. 
but then Arum spoke after the fight, he wasn't happy. HBO wasn't happy. They expected Rigo's chin to break into pieces, didn't he got rocked by Marroquin the last fight?&#8230;Arum started complaining and HBO started its retching.
and everybody likes to keep their employers happy.


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> everything was working ok until the Nonito fight.
> after Rigo's poor performance vs Cordoba he started picking the pace with the demolitions of Casey,Ramos and Kennedy, then a good exhibition vs Marroquin.Up to that point everybody in HBO was having an erection when Rigo fought.( kkelerman,Lampey and Roy, even merchant!) but nonito was their little clown, the funny pinky who was picking up Pac's legacy.
> Beating Nonito was tragedy for everybody. The night of the fight they were amazed by Rigo's skills and they have the fight 11 rds to Rigo.
> but then Arum spoke after the fight, he wasn't happy. HBO wasn't happy. They expected Rigo's chin to break into pieces, didn't he got rocked by Marroquin the last fight?&#8230;Arum started complaining and HBO started its retching.
> and everybody likes to keep their employers happy.


Are you fucking retarded?

yes. you are.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

BULLSEYE said:


> Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> yes. you are.


did you miss school today? go to do homework.


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> did you miss school today? go to do homework.


I skipped a Rigo fight to go to school.

:rofl


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Rigo wasn't to blame for his last fight being shit...Agbeko spoiled the entire fight.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> even if he beats lomachenko no one will care. no one knows who lomachenko is.


I care...and I would love to see it.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> everything was working ok until the Nonito fight.
> after Rigo's poor performance vs Cordoba he started picking the pace with the demolitions of Casey,Ramos and Kennedy, then a good exhibition vs Marroquin.Up to that point everybody in HBO was having an erection when Rigo fought.( kkelerman,Lampey and Roy, even merchant!) but nonito was their little clown, the funny pinky who was picking up Pac's legacy.
> Beating Nonito was tragedy for everybody. The night of the fight they were amazed by Rigo's skills and they have the fight 11 rds to Rigo.
> but then Arum spoke after the fight, he wasn't happy. HBO wasn't happy. They expected Rigo's chin to break into pieces, didn't he got rocked by Marroquin the last fight?&#8230;Arum started complaining and HBO started its retching.
> and everybody likes to keep their employers happy.


So with all this that you just type how do you account for Rigo's fight against Agbeko having the lowest rating of all time for a HBO B.A.D. main event?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Then turned around and criticized Rigo for his performance against Donaire instead of praising it.


honestly, bro, what difference would that have made? no one cares what arum has to say. the casual fan probably thinks some random old geezer was interviewed. he had his chance in the ring.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I care...and I would love to see it.


i care too. it's one of the best fights out there. but casual fans will not care. they dont know who either fighter is.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Arum should put himself in the ring with Rigo, that would sell.

What a way to promote your fighter.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

people want to see knockouts. knockouts or knockdowns. they want to see violence.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> honestly, bro, what difference would that have made? no one cares what arum has to say. the casual fan probably thinks some random old geezer was interviewed. he had his chance in the ring.


Would have made a lot bc soon after HBO commentators made certain comments, excuses as to why Donaire lost. Instead of praising Rigo and building off of that they pulled their bullshit out the hat. They should be putting him in Florida fighting in front of Cuban crowds.


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

Arum has called floyd boring,


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Would have made a lot bc soon after HBO commentators made certain comments, excuses as to why Donaire lost. Instead of praising Rigo and building off of that they pulled their bullshit out the hat. They should be putting him in Florida fighting in front of Cuban crowds.


Maybe Arum and TR could have tried to put Rigo fighting in Florida where there's a mother load of Cuban descendants but the people watching at home still are gonna choose what they wanna watch and they are not gonna wanna watch what Rigo has put forth in his last three bouts.


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know where is the difference between rigo and mayweather?both have boring styles but mayweather is the ppv king while rigos fights nobody wants to see...is that because Floyd is american?


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

josip said:


> I don't know where is the difference between rigo and mayweather?both have boring styles but mayweather is the ppv king while rigos fights nobody wants to see...is that because Floyd is american?


Floyd has a personality. Rigo doesn't.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

BULLSEYE said:


> Floyd has a personality. Rigo doesn't.


Actually he does. He just doesn't speak English wish can hurt when it comes to the American market.


----------



## BULLSEYE (Jan 26, 2014)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Actually he does. He just doesn't speak English wish can hurt when it comes to the American market.


Nope. See Mayorga.


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't give a fuck about personality.a good fight is a good fight and a boring fight is a boring fight


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Send Rigo to Britain and he'll be selling arenas in no time.


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

since when is this shit about personality?i thought it was about boxing!i would rather see 1 bradley vs provodnikov fight than 10 mayweather fights...


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Don't be ignorant Arum/Top Rank have done their best to promote Rigo but people still don't wanna watch him....
> 
> Rigo first three bouts was aired live on ESPN
> Rigo 7th bout was aired live on HBO PPV (Pac/Margo)
> ...


:good right on Benny


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

top rank was pissed with nonito before the rigo fight he had caused issues and produced stinkers, they threw them together in the hope that one would become a star which rigo would have he had ko'd nonito which he could have.top rank have tried to make rigo a star but he hasn't helped producing stinkers when he gets the light.the fact cubans shamefully don't support their fighters doesn't help


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> OK, analyze this:
> when Nonito fought Narvaez, it was horrible. Narvaez ran the whole night and Nonito was happy to win&#8230;did Arum or HBO dissed Nonito? all the blame went to Narvaez. This time nobody blames Agbeko.
> when Nonito fought Mathebula,despite three times the promotion Rigo gets and fighting close to Nonito hometown,the audience was poor.Because nobody gives 3 shits about mathebula. Rigo vs Agbeko was in fucking jersey where people in attendance went to see Tapia vs Kirkland. Of course nobody gave a shit about Rigo or Agbeko.
> do you want to see a big crowd cheering Rigo? come to Miami or hialeah.
> ...


:deal
I cannot believe the amount of Top Rank excuse-making I'm reading in this thread. Arum disses Rigondeaux at every opportunity and that's a good job of promoting him? Spare me any praise for him keeping it real; he's a promoter and it's his job to promote. I've never heard him or Beltran whine about Vazquez in the immediate aftermath of one of his snoozers.

Likewise, Mikey and Crawford's two most recent underwhelming performances get blamed on their opponents, while it's apparently all Rigondeaux's fault that Agbeko fought 10x more cynically than either Burgos or Klimov.

Arum keeps him on the shelf after the biggest win and highest rating of his career, even giving his injured opponent a date before him, and that's doing everything he can? Top Rank defaults on a purse bid and Rigondeaux has to fight on a Golden Boy card for pennies to even get a belt in the first place, yet I'm supposed to credit Arum for "trying" to make him a star?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford got blamed a lot for his stinker vs Klimov, so much that his first title fight is actually on WealthTV. 
Same with Garcia having media saying that he's a manufactured network star ala Donaire. He's real good but he ain't a star no matter how hard HBO/TR try


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

BULLSEYE said:


> I skipped a Rigo fight to go to school.
> 
> :rofl


:rofl


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Crawford got blamed a lot for his stinker vs Klimov, so much that his first title fight is actually on WealthTV.
> Same with Garcia having media saying that he's a manufactured network star ala Donaire. He's real good but he ain't a star no matter how hard HBO/TR try


By the fans maybe, but not by his own promoter. Likewise HBO was in full-om damage control mode for both; "you can't really blame these guys for not impressing against opponents who don't want to fight."

Also Crawford is still getting the favored treatment. His next fight is on Wealth because it's in the UK, but Top Rank happily pushed him ahead of Beltran for the title shot because he's one of their favored sons, even though Beltran clearly deserved the rematch and will never have an opportunity to make that much money again.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> everything was working ok until the Nonito fight.
> after Rigo's poor performance vs Cordoba he started picking the pace with the demolitions of Casey,Ramos and Kennedy, then a good exhibition vs Marroquin.Up to that point everybody in HBO was having an erection when Rigo fought.( kkelerman,Lampey and Roy, even merchant!) but nonito was their little clown, the funny pinky who was picking up Pac's legacy.
> Beating Nonito was tragedy for everybody. The night of the fight they were amazed by Rigo's skills and they have the fight 11 rds to Rigo.
> but then Arum spoke after the fight, he wasn't happy. HBO wasn't happy. They expected Rigo's chin to break into pieces, didn't he got rocked by Marroquin the last fight?&#8230;Arum started complaining and HBO started its retching.
> and everybody likes to keep their employers happy.


Sheezaz krise. Next you are going to blame aliens anal probing Rigo.
Bradley and JMM defeated Pac - Arum's adopted son - and guest what - both have been on A side of both HBO broadcast and PPV AFTER beating Pac. So to say losing to Donaire is the cause is absolutely asinine.

In fact, it makes Rigo look worse. He had an easier opponent AFTER Donaire on HBO and he still found a way to bore HBO and the live audience. Great job.

Look, I support Rigo - but stop blaming everyone and everything else. This is largely on Rigo's shoulder.
And to compare him to Floyd is also silly. Floyd has been described as boring in the ring and PBF knew this. And PBF invented "Money" - his out of the ring persona.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

I love watching the tears flow from butthurt Rigotards.

"Boo hoo hoo, Bob Arum said he was boring!"

Who gives a fuck? All those HBO viewers didn't start changing the channel because of some shit Arum said on the internet six months ago, they changed the channel because the fight in front of them was boring as shit. Just like every single Rigo fight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

At the risk of appearing to be a Rigo hater, I'll have to echo a lot of the posters here. Rigo KNOWS what he needs to do to make some noise and get himself more camera time but he won't do it. 

He can change his image and get with the times to get the money he wants or he can continue to fight in front of empty arenas.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

I personally like Rigo and I enjoy watching him....... I understand that his style isn't for everyone but to pretend he has no market is just plain stupid!

The fact is, it is Arums job to find him an audience....instead of making statements like this in public he should spend his time more positively.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

OK, So what is the gamelan then IF no HBO? ESPN, SoloBoxeo
PPV undercards only??

(What are they saying to us here.)


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> OK, So what is the gamelan then IF no HBO? ESPN, SoloBoxeo
> PPV undercards only??
> 
> (What are they saying to us here.)


PPV undercards. They'll demand he agree to go under his contractual guarantee to get fights on such cards though, which is exactly why Bradley agreeing to an extension for an increased guarantee is so dumb in the first place. If Top Rank doesn't like what they agreed to, they'll simply demand you agree to less money or threaten to keep you on the shelf.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> little willy rigondeaux just isnt a big draw. u cant blame arum or the network. it's not willy's fault either. that's his style. he just wasnt meant to be a big star,


Basically this. Us nerds will enjoy him though :yep


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

PAC vs clotey= rigo vs agbeko 
Clotey gets the blame
Rigo gets the blame.
And under same promoter and network.
Irony?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Send Rigo to Britain and he'll be selling arenas in no time.


I hope Hyde is listening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

In all seriousness it might not be a bad idea for Rigo to have a stint in Britain. Bill him as the star world champion he is and fill the undercard with good selling British fighters in good fights.

You could have him fight a couple of names that have fought over here before - Terrazas, Martinez, Salinas or try and bring some decent names over in Darchinyan, Mijares or Montiel.

Then after fighting two of them on big bills you put him in with Quigg. Then you put him in with Frampton.

Then he can go back to the states and fight Loma.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Make the fight in a city with a lot of cubans. 
Put some guy with poor defense in front of him to make them happy seeing Rigo stopping someone.
Make it a co-main event.

That wouldn´t be bad..


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

well they were pretty dumb to put him in a main event against agbeko anyway.

and the reason Arum aint letting him go is because he got all of those belts. Arum wants someone to take them from him first.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Arum is a great promoter.

Jesus fucking Christ what an asshole.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Whether Rigondeaux is entertaining or not, the fact that he could possibly get put on the shelf because of the whole "boxing is a business" excuse just points to the structural flaws in boxing that don't ensure the best are often treated as such. I don't think I'm saying anything new, but people seem to lose sight of that when arguing whether or not Rigondeaux deserves opportunities. Excitement generates money, but you can't punish the best most skilled fighters for being too boring without ruining the sport.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Make the fight in a city with a lot of cubans.
> Put some guy with poor defense in front of him to make them happy seeing Rigo stopping someone.
> Make it a co-main event.
> 
> That wouldn´t be bad..


Rigo vs Arce at Miami marlins stadium...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> Rigo vs Arce at Miami marlins stadium...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Whether Rigondeaux is entertaining or not, the fact that he could possibly get put on the shelf because of the whole "boxing is a business" excuse just points to the structural flaws in boxing that don't ensure the best are often treated as such. I don't think I'm saying anything new, but people seem to lose sight of that when arguing whether or not Rigondeaux deserves opportunities. Excitement generates money, but you can't punish the best most skilled fighters for being too boring without ruining the sport.


he was hardly punished. casual fans were given the opportunity to witness the master boxer at work. he didnt sell. oh, well. what is arum supposed to do? start losing money?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> "Lomachenko will go in and beat the [crap] out of him.


Arum is such a laughably bad promoter talking about his own fighters in this manner, what a clown.

He's setting himself up for Donaire all over again :lol:, I can't wait 'til he matches Loma with Rigo thinking he'll finally get rid of him and Guillermo schools him. smoke

God I hope things change when this cunt finally crokes and Debouef takes over.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> he was hardly punished. casual fans were given the opportunity to witness the master boxer at work. he didnt sell. oh, well. what is arum supposed to do? start losing money?


Arum is suppose to blast Nonito after the fight because he didn't pressure at all knowing he has behind or trashing Agbeko for talking so much crap and then ran for the whole 12 rds&#8230; thats what a promoter do.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

So no chance of Donaire/Gamboa 2?? @126lbs


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

there are 1.2 million cuban americans in florida and i assure u that they're not all boxing fans. qué se va a hacer?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Arum is suppose to blast Nonito after the fight because he didn't pressure at all knowing he has behind or trashing Agbeko for talking so much crap and then ran for the whole 12 rds&#8230; thats what a promoter do.


again man, the casual fan probably doesnt know who arum is. they could care less about what he has to say. even more serious fans like us dont care. do u care what he says? i dont. he just comes across as a bitter old man. why would he disrespect a fighter like that? sure, it's classless and tasteless, but is has no impact on people. none whatsoever.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish Arum went instead of Sulaiman. Don't even feel bad about saying that.

Christ, I mean instead of dragging Rigo through the mud, maybe actually try to establish a home base for him, try saying positive things about him, maybe even put him in with an opponent that will engage and be aggressive so Rigo will be in an entertaining fight and get a knockout (see Casey or Kennedy fights).


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Arum should be having him fight more often. You cant build a fan base fighting every 8 months with rigos style, but bobs gonna be bob


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> he was hardly punished. casual fans were given the opportunity to witness the master boxer at work. he didnt sell. oh, well. what is arum supposed to do? start losing money?


There is supposed to be a structure in place that assures the best fight the best, regardless of marketability. It shouldn't be up to Arum whether or not Rigondeaux is profitable enough to continue to get fights.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Rigo vs Arce at Miami marlins stadium...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Save me a seat brah?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Save me a seat brah?


Did you attend nonito vs Arce?
Donaire looked wonderful that night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its crazy how under-appreciated Rigo is that the Americans don't want him to fight because he doesn't sell but is too good. Why people don't go to his fights I don't know but I'm pretty sure I could get Rigo a decent fight every 4 months in a good arena and build him a fanbase if I were a promoter. 

he has so many sellable qualities but promoters like the easy work of selling people who are easy to sell, even though they are of lesser quality.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

how is Rigo fighting in Florida supposed to help his terrible HBO numbers? Rigo vs Arce can be a co-main to something better but that ain't gonna bring in the viewers that HBO needs. There's plenty of guys who can't fill a backyard but still bring in ratings like Berto, doesn't work the other way around


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> how is Rigo fighting in Florida supposed to help his terrible HBO numbers? Rigo vs Arce can be a co-main to something better but that ain't gonna bring in the viewers that HBO needs. There's plenty of guys who can't fill a backyard but still bring in ratings like Berto, doesn't work the other way around


Why is "numbers" plural here, when Rigondeaux's fought twice on the network and did a good rating against Donaire (indeed, second only to Arce in terms of Donaire opponents and far ahead of the show supported by Rios-Alvarado)?


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

In all fairness to Rigo, it was Agbeko who ran the entire fight. He wanted nothing to do with Rigo.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Did you attend nonito vs Arce?
> Donaire looked wonderful that night
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, knew it would be a demo job.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its crazy how under-appreciated Rigo is that the Americans don't want him to fight because he doesn't sell but is too good. Why people don't go to his fights I don't know but I'm pretty sure I could get Rigo a decent fight every 4 months in a good arena and build him a fanbase if I were a promoter.
> 
> he has so many sellable qualities but* promoters like the easy work of selling people who are easy to sell,* even though they are of lesser quality.


Businesswise, its a smart model to follow to make money. Mexicans and knockout sluggers ala Cooney and Tyson are like licenses to print money.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Businesswise, its a smart model to follow to make money. Mexicans and knockout sluggers ala Cooney and Tyson are like licenses to print money.


Of course it's smart (and lazy). It would just be helpful if geniuses like the Maxboxing crew would acknowledge Top Rank's model is no different and no better for the sport than the perpetually mocked Gary "Site Fees" Shaw and other promoters dismissed as TV bookers. Arum and Co are no better at promoting those who aren't readymade for them than anyone else.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

poorface said:


> Of course it's smart (and lazy). It would just be helpful if geniuses like the Maxboxing crew would acknowledge Top Rank's model is no different and no better for the sport than the perpetually mocked Gary "Site Fees" Shaw and other promoters dismissed as TV bookers. Arum and Co are no better for the sport and no better at promoting those who aren't readymade for them than anyone else.


Agreed. They are like glorified talent scouts really.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:verysad Fucking find someone who's willing to stand and fight the man instead of trying to survive after round one. Arum is a promoter, it's his job to figure out how to promote him best. Not complain about Rigondeaux because your other fighters aren't willing to engage someone better than them. Funny how he's not bashing Agbeko or Donaire who refused to engage, clearly lost a lopsided decision and did nothing to try and make the fight go in their favor, but doing everything in his power to discredit Rigondeaux. 

Fuck you Arum. Can't believe people actually buy the shit he says and won't place blame on the fighters who got their asses kicked and refused to try to win. Actually I can.. :lol: :-(


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Rigo wasn't to blame for his last fight being shit...Agbeko spoiled the entire fight.


So then Rigo deserves blame for spoiling all the other fights...especially the Donaire fight, right?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> So then Rigo deserves blame for spoiling all the other fights...especially the Donaire fight, right?


Ummmm no, I mean he beat the shit out of Donaire, what does that have to do with Agbeko literally ruining the fight? Have you seen the fight?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

josip said:


> I don't know where is the difference between rigo and mayweather?both have boring styles but mayweather is the ppv king while rigos fights nobody wants to see...is that because Floyd is american?


Floyd throws and lands more punches lol


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> PAC vs clotey= rigo vs agbeko
> Clotey gets the blame
> Rigo gets the blame.
> And under same promoter and network.
> ...


Are you serious? Pac threw over 1000 punches. Clottey didn't want to fight, but Manny at least gave the fans something to look at. He deserves zero blame for that fight.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Ummmm no, I mean he beat the shit out of Donaire, what does that have to do with Agbeko literally ruining the fight? Have you seen the fight?


How did he beat his ass running away the whole damn fight? He refused to engage Donaire for whole rounds. He made the fight garbage. No one can deny that.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> So then Rigo deserves blame for spoiling all the other fights...especially the Donaire fight, right?


Rigo threw more punches than Donaire and schooled him. Donaire was the one who couldn't do shit and was frustrated from that sass whipping.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux fans: "Rigo's opponent has to come forward and throw punches, and if they don't, they are ruining the fight. Rigo doesn't have to come forward. That's his "style". He can run and be as negative as possible, but he's not ruining the fight by doing everything but throwing punches."


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Rigo threw more punches than Donaire and schooled him. Donaire was the one who couldn't do shit and was frustrated from that sass whipping.


He couldn't throw more punches because Rigondeaux was turning his back and running to keep him off. It was a pathetic performance.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

What is clear as day here is this: Arum clearly violated his legal and ethical responsibilities as Rigo's representative. Agency is a powerful relationship, one that requires a constant, shared work for the common good. Look, maybe I take this a little personally because as a licensed agent I only hear about the shady, crooked ones out there, but that's because the shady, crooked ones are so high profile (and make so much more than me).

Look, I might not like your house, and yes, you should mow the lawn and clean it up before we have an open house. But if you signed a contract with me to represent you, then that's what I'm going to do. Nobody wants to buy your house, we talk in private not in front of potential buyers.

Legally and ethically the relationship between Rigo and Arum is no different.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> How did he beat his ass running away the whole damn fight? He refused to engage Donaire for whole rounds. He made the fight garbage. No one can deny that.


Hmmm...Well no "I" won't deny that, but the facts don't support that:


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He couldn't throw more punches because Rigondeaux was turning his back and running to keep him off. It was a pathetic performance.


Dude please. Re-watch the fight. Rigo schooled him, threw more punches, had quick steps back and dodge tons of Donaire punches. I understand that you wanted to see him stand their face first with no defense but this isn't tough man its boxing and Donaire got his ass whipped and made a million excuses as to why.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Dude please. Re-watch the fight. Rigo schooled him, threw more punches, had quick steps back and dodge tons of Donaire punches. I understand that you wanted to see him stand their face first with no defense but this isn't tough man its boxing and Donaire got his ass whipped and made a million excuses as to why.


No. He didn't stand in front of Donaire. He ran. He literally turned his back and ran away. I don't need to see them stand in front and punch away. You can be skillful and exciting.






Here's an elite level of skill. Both guys throwing lots of punches and landing on each other. No one is running. No one is doing everything they can to possibly not fight and the fans got what they came to see. That's boxing. NOT RUNNING!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

He's throwing more than his opponent.. He's landing more than his opponent. He's clearly winning every round... How the hell is it not on his opponent to change the landscape of the fight and actually try to win? 

If you can cut off the ring how can he 'run' all night?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

More skill. This is how you dismantle an outclassed fighter. Prime Mayweather got right inside the punches and worked. No need to run around the ring when you have a guy completely disarmed. Great performance.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> He's throwing more than his opponent.. He's landing more than his opponent. He's clearly winning every round... How the hell is it not on his opponent to change the landscape of the fight and actually try to win?
> 
> If you can cut off the ring how can he 'run' all night?


It is almost impossible to make a guy fight when he clearly showed up not to. Now we have excuses for guys running. What is boxing coming to?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mayweather(insultingly so) gets compared to the junk that Rigo puts in the ring, but he's put on some real displays of skill and quality boxing AND not being a spoiler.

BUT BUT RIGO IS SO SMALL!!!






Mayweather right in front and backing up a guy who outweighs him by 14 lbs. Landing and putting on a show before the stoppage.






Mayweather again in the pocket with a solid southpaw and throwing lots of punches and landing. No need to run. Simply throw punches.






Against a very solid Cotto, doesn't run. He boxes, he stands and delivers, he throws combos, and he puts on a show.

That's what an elite fighter does.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> There is supposed to be a structure in place that assures the best fight the best, regardless of marketability. It shouldn't be up to Arum whether or not Rigondeaux is profitable enough to continue to get fights.


it's not up to arum, it's up to the general public. the people just dont want to see him. they don't care for his style.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

To be fair, people do gargle the balls of Rigo a lot here.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> it's not up to arum, it's up to the general public. the people just dont want to see him. they don't care for his style.


Oh well. Let me know when a player or team is barred from the superbowl or world cup because their style isn't fan friendly. If boxing were promoted and structured properly, casual interest (or a lack of) wouldn't threaten to marginalize a top pound for pound talent.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

arum has promoted rigo very well he has been on big ppv undercards, got title shots,headlined shows ,been given the hbo documentary treatment and been in major fight against a star in donaire, plenty of fighters would love to be promoted like that particularly smaller fighters name one other jr featherwight or bantam at the moment who has got that push.Arum can't do anything when rigo refuses to learn a bit of english, hype his fights and is contend to produce stinkers or coast.its a two way street rigo could have ko'd king kong and donaire but he was happy to just win on points


but yeah arum is evil he would love to ruin rigos career and not make any money of him:rofl:rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> It is almost impossible to make a guy fight when he clearly showed up not to. Now we have excuses for guys running. What is boxing coming to?


But Rigondeaux isn't the one who clearly showed up not to fight, that's the issue. It's his opponents who throw and land less than him... People are getting completely shut out but we blame the guy who's shutting them out landing more and throwing more..


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The tyranny of greatness. Rigo makes people look like they turned up not to fight. Mayweather could have been in exactly the same situation Rigo is in now if it wasn't for his marketable attitude (and being English speaking et al). Rigo deserves better but he's a victim of what a lot of fans have been conditioned to not appreciate.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> The tyranny of greatness. Rigo makes people look like they turned up not to fight. Mayweather could have been in exactly the same situation Rigo is in now if it wasn't for his marketable attitude (and being English speaking et al). Rigo deserves better but he's a victim of what a lot of fans have been conditioned to not appreciate.


mayweather was an animal for a long time. he destroyed corrales and gatti and was in plenty of exciting fights.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> mayweather was an animal for a long time. he destroyed corrales and gatti and was in plenty of exciting fights.


And yet casual fans have been conditioned and think he is boring. Smh. So when Rigo beats these guys at 126 and dominates then what? He will more than likely throw and land more than them as well.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> But Rigondeaux isn't the one who clearly showed up not to fight, that's the issue. It's his opponents who throw and land less than him... People are getting completely shut out but we blame the guy who's shutting them out landing more and throwing more..


They throw and land less because he is flat out refusing to engage. He runs.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> And yet casual fans have been conditioned and think he is boring. Smh. So when Rigo beats these guys at 126 and dominates then what? He will more than likely throw and land more than them as well.


There is zero reason to believe that. Agbeko gave up and Rigo gave up too.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> The tyranny of greatness. Rigo makes people look like they turned up not to fight. Mayweather could have been in exactly the same situation Rigo is in now if it wasn't for his marketable attitude (and being English speaking et al). Rigo deserves better but he's a victim of what a lot of fans have been conditioned to not appreciate.


But Mayweather's been in much better fights and looked better in them. How is it great to throw 30 punches per round and run?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather would struggle for attention without his antics and his trash talking. People were booing and leaving his match with Robert Guerrero, so we can surmise its not his style that brings the casuals in. Its his trash talking and brashness that brings them in. 

What Rigo needs to do to get mainstream is simple, although not easy. The formula has been set by fighters before him who also were too good for their own good.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Mayweather would struggle for attention without his antics and his trash talking. People were booing and leaving his match with Robert Guerrero, so we can surmise its not his style that brings the casuals in. Its his trash talking and brashness that brings them in.
> 
> What Rigo needs to do to get mainstream is simple, although not easy. The formula has been set by fighters before him who also were too good for their own good.


What Rigo needs is to actually fight. Funny enough to bring up that Guerrero fight, when Floyd was more active than any time in Rigo's career and he still got booed. That's how you know how shitty Rigo's fights are.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> They throw and land less because he is flat out refusing to engage. He runs.


Amir Khan was running from Lamont Peterson, Rigondeaux isn't running around the ring. You seriously believe he ran from Donaire??


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Wrong - Arum does not know how to market Rigo. He's throwing him in front of the same casual audience that only tune in for brawls, and without the type of accurate fanfare Rigo deserves. Rigo is potentially one of the greatest fighters of his generation & possibly of all time in his weight range. The marketing & hype for Rigo fights should reflect those facts. The public needs to be properly educated on Rigo's pedigree. Haymon would likely know what to do with Rigo & match him with the right fights, audience & paydays.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Amir Khan was running from Lamont Peterson, Rigondeaux isn't running around the ring. You seriously believe he ran from Donaire??


i thought that was a hell of fight. i was on the edge of my seat for the entire fight. i dont think he ran in that fight, but in general he just doesnt engage much. someone needs to sit down with him and explain to him that people want to see knockouts. people want to see someone get hurt or take a beating. the fans love that. it's absolutely possible to combine skills and excitement. a lot of times u see rigo in there and it's as if he's just going through the motions. there's no soul to the way he boxes a lot of the time. he moves like quicksilver and it's very aesthetically pleasing, but it lacks soul. he should aim to hurt dudes. that's the way i see it.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He couldn't throw more punches because Rigondeaux was turning his back and running to keep him off. It was a pathetic performance.


out of curiousity, what's your thoughts on Mayweather-Guerrero in comparison?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ah, beat me to it..


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Ain't this the same dude that didn't want to pay ODLH and FMJ?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Wrong - Arum does not know how to market Rigo. He's throwing him in front of the same casual audience that only tune in for brawlers. Rigo is potentially one of the greatest fighters of his generation & possibly of all time in his weight range. The marketing & hype for Rigo fights should reflect those facts. Haymon would likely know what to do with Rigo & match him with the right fights, audience & paydays.


that casual audience is the heart and soul of boxing. without the fans, these boxers would be like ping pong players or badminton players. u can hype him all u want, but if he doesnt deliever an action packed fight, the fans will stop tuning in. there's no way around that. manny rose to fame because he was destroying dudes. he was wrecking champions.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Wrong - Arum does not know how to market Rigo. He's throwing him in front of the same casual audience that only tune in for brawlers. Rigo is potentially one of the greatest fighters of his generation & possibly of all time in his weight range. The marketing & hype for Rigo fights should reflect those facts. Haymon would likely know what to do with Rigo & match him with the right fights, audience & paydays.


Arum's responsibility as a promoter should be to always talk about how skillful Rigo is, how he knows not everybody understands all the nuances to his game, etc. He should be doing that, just like Sundance promotes the movies I like but the summer movie crowd finds boring. That is Arum's responsibility, no doubt.

The problem is, Rigo coasts in his fights. There's nothing wrong with being great but nobody wants to see a Ferrari driving around in third gear, and that's exactly what watching Rigo feels like. The opponent shuts down out of fear of being countered? Here's a crazy idea: lead. Use that footwork and hand speed and make something happen.

Arum's a piece of shit. But he's gotten Rigo multiple HBO dates including one against the reigning Fighter of the Year. And people walked out.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> that casual audience is the heart and soul of boxing. without the fans, these boxers would be like ping pong players or badminton players. u can hype him all u want, but if he doesnt deliever an action packed fight, the fans will stop tuning in. there's no way around that. manny rose to fame because he was destroying dudes. he was wrecking champions.


People who tune in because they want to see "Pacquiao/Pavlik/Chavez beat the black guy" are not the heart and soul of boxing.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Arum's responsibility as a promoter should be to always talk about how skillful Rigo is, how he knows not everybody understands all the nuances to his game, etc. He should be doing that, just like Sundance promotes the movies I like but the summer movie crowd finds boring. That is Arum's responsibility, no doubt.
> 
> The problem is, Rigo coasts in his fights. There's nothing wrong with being great but nobody wants to see a Ferrari driving around in third gear, and that's exactly what watching Rigo feels like. The opponent shuts down out of fear of being countered? Here's a crazy idea: lead. Use that footwork and hand speed and make something happen.
> 
> Arum's a piece of shit. But he's gotten Rigo multiple HBO dates including one against the reigning Fighter of the Year. And people walked out.


Fair enough - good argument. And I agree with your film analogy - Arum should be more akin to a Harvey Weinstein - a big budget dude who still lobbies the fuck out of his independent projects & at the end of the day appreciates his medium.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He couldn't throw more punches because Rigondeaux was turning his back and running to keep him off. It was a pathetic performance.


Watch the fight with your eyes open next time, you dumb fuck.

Rigo was throwing and landing more punches and it was Nonito's bitch ass who refused to engage once he felt Rigo's power.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> People who tune in because they want to see "Pacquiao/Pavlik/Chavez beat the black guy" are not the heart and soul of boxing.


i wont even address this comment as it's ridiculous to the point of being offensive.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Arum's responsibility as a promoter should be to always talk about how skillful Rigo is, how he knows not everybody understands all the nuances to his game, etc. He should be doing that, just like Sundance promotes the movies I like but the summer movie crowd finds boring. That is Arum's responsibility, no doubt.
> 
> The problem is, Rigo coasts in his fights. There's nothing wrong with being great but nobody wants to see a Ferrari driving around in third gear, and that's exactly what watching Rigo feels like. The opponent shuts down out of fear of being countered? Here's a crazy idea: lead. Use that footwork and hand speed and make something happen.
> 
> Arum's a piece of shit. But he's gotten Rigo multiple HBO dates including one against the reigning Fighter of the Year. And people walked out.


Voice of reason here fellas. Fault on both sides.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Fair enough - good argument. And I agree with your film analogy - Arum should be more akin to a Harvey Weinstein - a big budget dude who still lobbies the fuck out of his independent projects & at the end of the day appreciates his medium.


Great call. You'll never hear Weinstein bashing an indie project, he's always positive. The way a promoter should be.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> mayweather was an animal for a long time. he destroyed corrales and gatti and was in plenty of exciting fights.


Mayweather was never an animal. That word is reserved for fighters with a very different style than Mayweather.

Separately, yes, Mayweather was in many exciting fights.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> i wont even address this comment as it's ridiculous to the point of being offensive.


Sorry to offend but be real, this is the subtext for a large portion of the "casual fans" Arum is courting through the fights he makes & the fighters he signs. And they're not really boxing fans at all - they are people who happen to be HBO subscribers.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> But Mayweather's been in much better fights and looked better in them. *How is it great to throw 30 punches per round and run?*


Rigo's had less than a third of the fights Mayweather has had. But, to answer your question, it's great to land 30 punches per round and run when those punches are landing on a generally accepted top 5 p4p fighter who has difficulty in landing anything in return.

I've seen a few of your posts around and I genuinely think, for the most part, we have a totally different appreciation of the sport. I understand your criticism man but I just love what Rigo does.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Fine then Bop, sell his contract to GBP or another promoter. Since it isn't worth much according to you, you shouldn't have too much of an issue either letting him out of it for free or a low buyout price.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> i thought that was a hell of fight. i was on the edge of my seat for the entire fight. i dont think he ran in that fight, but in general he just doesnt engage much. someone needs to sit down with him and explain to him that people want to see knockouts. people want to see someone get hurt or take a beating. the fans love that. it's absolutely possible to combine skills and excitement. a lot of times u see rigo in there and it's as if he's just going through the motions. there's no soul to the way he boxes a lot of the time. he moves like quicksilver and it's very aesthetically pleasing, but it lacks soul. he should aim to hurt dudes. that's the way i see it.


It was! I agree he doesn't engage as much in other fights, but that's what I mean. Give him an opponent that will come at him or pose some sort of threat and I bet you'll get entertainment.. He knows he's way above the competition and it seems like he's content outclassing them... He's too old and stuck in his ways to have a major style change and put himself at risk more often, so it's on the promoter he's signed to to secure fights that the public will enjoy.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Rigondeaux is an ATG.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Mayweather was never an animal. That word is reserved for fighters with a very different style than Mayweather.
> 
> Separately, yes, Mayweather was in many exciting fights.


Rigo doesn't have a fraction of Mayweather's versatility or offensive variation. He's ridiculously one-dimensional by comparison, his game is almost entirely based on controlling range and maintaining distance. He's able to achieve that at alarming levels of dominance due to his footwork and forward progression-deterring power. Floyd is seriously one of the best in-fighters in boxing when a fight goes there, Rigo wouldn't be caught dead there. Actually, he may be caught dead there if anyone were actually able to close the gap and cut him off, take him into the trenches, pin him up against the ropes. All of the things he very consciously avoids.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Amir Khan was running from Lamont Peterson, Rigondeaux isn't running around the ring. You seriously believe he ran from Donaire??


Amir was trying to run...AND HE FAILED. He was throwing punches and the fans were getting a show. That was an exciting fight and I loved it. Khan is a real action hero, win or lose. I'm a big fan of his.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh well. Let me know when a player or team is barred from the superbowl or world cup because their style isn't fan friendly. If boxing were promoted and structured properly, casual interest (or a lack of) wouldn't threaten to marginalize a top pound for pound talent.


The problem is that those are team games. While there are certain player fanboys, the vast majority root for the team. In boxing it is entirely about the player. In sports like the basketball or football, there is always action. The NCAA has gone as far as to make the games more fan friendly because college basketball was getting too tedious and unexciting. The NFL encouraged scoring and high powered offenses and the NFL's popularity has skyrocketed. Excitement is important and Rigo provides absolutely none,


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> The problem is that those are team games. While there are certain player fanboys, the vast majority root for the team. In boxing it is entirely about the player. In sports like the basketball or football, there is always action. The NCAA has gone as far as to make the games more fan friendly because college basketball was getting too tedious and unexciting. The NFL encouraged scoring and high powered offenses and the NFL's popularity has skyrocketed. Excitement is important and Rigo provides absolutely none,


If the sport is to be a competition, the best can't be marginalized. It's that simple.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If the sport is to be a competition, the best can't be marginalized. It's that simple.


If every fighter fought like Rigondeaux, boxing would be as popular as curling.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> If every fighter fought like Rigondeaux, boxing would be as popular as curling.


Irrelevant hypothetical nowhere near the reality. The best cannot be marginalized. Period.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Boxing isn't just competition, it's also a form of entertainment. It's a product.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Irrelevant hypothetical nowhere near the reality. The best cannot be marginalized. Period.


He won't be marginalized. He ll still get to defend his titles and such, but he'll have to do it in relative obscurity. Who's gonna go all out promoting his fights when no one tunes in? Not GBP, not Top Rank, not the Cuban government.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If the sport is to be a competition, the best can't be marginalized. It's that simple.


If that fighter goes out of his way to make fights unexciting, how can you expect people to watch? It's not like Rigondeaux has no control over the way he fights. He can move less and throw more, but he refuses. He deserves a lot of blame for his lack of success.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> He won't be marginalized. He ll still get to defend his titles and such, but he'll have to do it in relative obscurity. Who's gonna go all out promoting his fights when no one tunes in? Not GBP, not Top Rank, not the Cuban government.


I have no problem with him being obscure, so long as it doesn't deny him deserved fights. Seeing how he's the best in his division right now, it's problematic if action becomes more important than the best fighting the best.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Why doesn't he just let Rigo go?
> I'm not sure gbp will be much better, but can't be worse.


GBP would do wonders with Rigo. They market Floyd as a skill fighter and he's doing incredible for his career. I see GBP using the same avenue with Rigo, because it's true, and I think it would work. They would also sandwich Rigo's fights in better...not make them main events and such.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> If that fighter goes out of his way to make fights unexciting, how can you expect people to watch? It's not like Rigondeaux has no control over the way he fights. He can move less and throw more, but he refuses. He deserves a lot of blame for his lack of success.


I don't mind if he's not popular. I do mind if it results in him not getting the right fights. He wins. He's the best. Mares, Gonzales, PDL, Mijares, Darchinyan, those fights need to get made, because he's the best, because he's winning his fights.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I have no problem with him being obscure, so long as it doesn't deny him deserved fights. Seeing how he's the best in his division right now, it's problematic if action becomes more important than the best fighting the best.


Shit, you know how boxing works. Sometimes you have to sacrifice a good or in this case great fighter's career for the greater good, for the overall health of the sport. If boxing is to remain relevant, fighters need incentive. They need to be able to make money. Rigondeaux is hurting the sport in the sense that he's turning people off. Take Abril for instance. He's a good fighter. He wins fights, but no one wants to see him fight. That style hurts boxing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Shit, you know how boxing works. Sometimes you have to sacrifice a good or in this case great fighter's career for the greater good, for the overall health of the sport. If boxing is to remain relevant, fighters need incentive. They need to be able to make money. Rigondeaux is hurting the sport in the sense that he's turning people off. Take Abril for instance. He's a good fighter. He wins fights, but no one wants to see him fight. That style hurts boxing.


It's not like taking Rigondeaux out of the equation would somehow make boxing better. Donaire simply wasn't good enough. It would be great if he could keep dominating and scoring KO's, but he just wasn't good enough to beat Rigondeaux, the best.

If we're going to eliminate the best in boxing just because casuals boo and change the channel, then it's not a real sport, it's just a show. Not every fight is going to be Rios-Alvarado. Boxing fans used to be OK with that, suddenly, we have to pander to ignorant casuals? No thanks.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't mind if he's not popular. I do mind if it results in him not getting the right fights. He wins. He's the best. Mares, Gonzales, PDL, Mijares, Darchinyan, those fights need to get made, because he's the best, because he's winning his fights.


But you are ignoring the economic factors. Rgiondeaux brings no money. No one will pay to see him fight. Guys like Rigondeaux are killing the sport.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's not like taking Rigondeaux out of the equation would somehow make boxing better. Donaire simply wasn't good enough. It would be great if he could keep dominating and scoring KO's, but he just wasn't good enough to beat Rigondeaux, the best.
> 
> If we're going to eliminate the best in boxing just because casuals boo and change the channel, then it's not a real sport, it's just a show. Not every fight is going to be Rios-Alvarado. Boxing fans used to be OK with that, suddenly, we have to pander to ignorant casuals? No thanks.


Spot on as always, Bogo. :good


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Some of his fights are hard to watch. Extremely hard to watch! That's all I have say about that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> But you are ignoring the economic factors. Rgiondeaux brings no money. No one will pay to see him fight. Guys like Rigondeaux are killing the sport.


I'm not ignoring them, I'm saying the proper remedy is a structural one in which boxing is promoted better overall and the best fighting the best is a given. Does Rigondeaux make anyone want to watch other fights any less? Was Bradley-Provodnikov somehow lessened because Rigondeaux fought the same year somewhere else in boring fashion?

No, killing the sport would be telling the best they're too dominant and too safety first and turning boxing into a brawl show for the ignorant masses who boo every time it's not a war.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I*'m not ignoring them, I'm saying the proper remedy is a structural one in which boxing is promoted better overall and the best fighting the best is a given.* Does Rigondeaux make anyone want to watch other fights any less? Was Bradley-Provodnikov somehow lessened because Rigondeaux fought the same year somewhere else in boring fashion?
> 
> No, killing the sport would be telling the best they're too dominant and too safety first and turning boxing into a brawl show for the ignorant masses who boo every time it's not a war.


but promoting the sport means promoting the most exciting fighters. Tim Duncan is one of the best players of all time and is a perennial winner and he receives little to no press. People want to be entertained, and Rigondeaux does not entertain anyone.

and it doesn't have to be a brawl ,but for you to try and force feed me a guy who will flat out refuse to fight, i.e. run, not throw punches, etc., then you are wrong and that's what's killing the sport.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> but promoting the sport means promoting the most exciting fighters. Tim Duncan is one of the best players of all time and is a perennial winner and he receives little to no press. People want to be entertained, and Rigondeaux does not entertain anyone.
> 
> and it doesn't have to be a brawl ,but for you to try and force feed me a guy who will flat out refuse to fight, i.e. run, not throw punches, etc., then you are wrong and that's what's killing the sport.


Except Rigondeaux stays a few inches away from his opponent and does throw punches. It's how he wins round after round. I didn't like watching Agbeko-Rigondeaux, but if that slot were missing from the card, how would that have helped boxing?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

No...Stop saying that. He ran against Donaire and throws 30 punches per round.

Having Kirkland-Tapia headline would've mean way more viewers as the viewership rises as the card moves along. A lot of those fans who paid their hard earned money were disgusted at the junk Rigondeaux was putting out.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Amir was trying to run...AND HE FAILED. *He was throwing punches and the fans were getting a show. That was an exciting fight and I loved it.* Khan is a real action hero, win or lose. I'm a big fan of his.


Same thing in the Donaire fight... Rigondeaux just didn't have to put himself in harms way like Khan to get his shots off, and Donaire couldn't corner and hit Rigondeaux like Peterson could Khan.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Same thing in the Donaire fight... Rigondeaux just didn't have to put himself in harms way like Khan to get his shots off, and Donaire couldn't corner and hit Rigondeaux like Peterson could Khan.


No. Amir Khan was throwing double hell even triple the amount of punches as Rigondeaux. There were no boos in the house that night. It was a fight between two skilled boxers.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> No...Stop saying that. He ran against Donaire and throws 30 punches per round.
> 
> Having Kirkland-Tapia headline would've mean way more viewers as the viewership rises as the card moves along. A lot of those fans who paid their hard earned money were disgusted at the junk Rigondeaux was putting out.


He "ran" yet outlanded and throw more punches than Donaire...

Why hasn't that gotten through your thick skull???

And Bogo is right, Rigo makes you miss by mere inches, and makes you pay dearly for it...his defense and technique are so subtle, that retards like you still fail to realize it, and just say dumb simple things like "He runs!"


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogo, I gave up with these guys, it's pointless , they don't know and never will know shit about this sport.
Even if they call themselves " boxing fans"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> He "ran" yet outlanded and throw more punches than Donaire...
> 
> Why hasn't that gotten through your thick skull???
> 
> And Bogo is right, Rigo makes you miss by mere inches, and makes you pay dearly for it...his defense and technique are so subtle, that retards like you still fail to realize it, and just say dumb simple things like "He runs!"


I need to find that fight and show that he TURNED HIS BACK AT NUMEROUS POINTS AND SPRINTED ACROSS THE RING!!!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I need to find that fight and show that he TURNED HIS BACK AT NUMEROUS POINTS AND SPRINTED ACROSS THE RING!!!


I'm sure you'll find it in the same place where you found the fight where Broner won 6 or 7 rounds against Maidana. :lol::lol::rofl:rofl:roflatsch


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> No. Amir Khan was throwing double hell even triple the amount of punches as Rigondeaux. There were no boos in the house that night. It was a fight between two skilled boxers.


Yes Khan was throwing far more but he wasn't dominating at all... Rigondeaux lands clean clear punches and doesn't need the volume. There were no boos because both were willing to throw enough punches to try and win. Arum as his promoter needs to find some opponents that will do the same with Rigondeaux.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I'm sure you'll find it in the same place where you found the fight where Broner won 6 or 7 rounds against Maidana. :lol::lol::rofl:rofl:roflatsch


:rofl


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The same guys defending Rigondeaux will be the same ones who won't pay a penny to attend the junk that Rigondeaux puts out. NONE of you will.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Yes Khan was throwing far more but he wasn't dominating at all... Rigondeaux lands clean clear punches and doesn't need the volume. There were no boos because both were willing to throw enough punches to try and win. Arum as his promoter needs to find some opponents that will do the same with Rigondeaux.


Seems he's found someone.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> The same guys defending Rigondeaux will be the same ones who won't pay a penny to attend the junk that Rigondeaux puts out. NONE of you will.


Only because I'll never be anywhere near where he fights.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yes Khan was throwing far more but he wasn't dominating at all... Rigondeaux lands clean clear punches and doesn't need the volume. There were no boos because both were willing to throw enough punches to try and win. Arum as his promoter needs to find some opponents that will do the same with Rigondeaux.


Is Rigondeaux a better fighter than Khan and Peterson..ABSOLUTELY! Why isn't the onus on Rigo to throw more punches and make the fight? Why does he get a pass for refusing to throw punches?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Some of his fights are hard to watch. Extremely hard to watch! That's all I have say about that.


The Cordoba fight was the only fight of his that i truely found hard to watch...The Agbeko fight wasn't exactly the most entertaining fight out there, but it wasn't as horrible as many are making it out to be.

the Donaire fight was great IMO...Seeing Rigo make Donaire look like a complete idiot, making him miss and popping him with hard straight lefts all night, busting up his stupid face was wonderful.

The destructions of Casey and Kennedy were also great, the body shot KO of Ramos was sick, and the Marroquin fight was nice as well.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Seems he's found someone.


who?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> who?


Read the OP


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux is going to be fighting in some warehouse basement next(deservedly so), and none of you will be there(and I don't blame you)


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Is Rigondeaux a better fighter than Khan and Peterson..ABSOLUTELY! Why isn't the onus on Rigo to throw more punches and make the fight? Why does he get a pass for refusing to throw punches?


You say that yet he threw more punches than Donaire and threw a lot more than a lot of his opponents. So I guess Donaire refused to throw punches since he got out thrown and out landed. SMH


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Only because I'll never be anywhere near where he fights.


Pretty much this.

I'm nowhere near where there are any Boxing fights....If a Rigo fight came close by, i'd go see it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Is Rigondeaux a better fighter than Khan and Peterson..ABSOLUTELY! Why isn't the onus on Rigo to throw more punches and make the fight? Why does he get a pass for refusing to throw punches?


But he does make the fight.. It's how he keeps on winning them. He can't win fights if he refuses to throw punches and his opponent does... But it's his opponents who refuse to throw punches.

I hope you don't want Donaire or Agbeko aired on TV anymore since they threw and landed less than him.. They were losing each round and didn't or couldn't make a better effort to trap and hit Rigondeaux... They should be blamed as well, even more honestly, right?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

"If Rigondeaux is fighting in my backyard, I'll go"

-Real Boxing Fans

:rofl atsch


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> You say that yet he threw more punches than Donaire and threw a lot more than a lot of his opponents. So I guess Donaire refused to throw punches since he got out thrown and out landed. SMH


No. Rigondeaux ran around the ring to prevent Nonito from throwing punches. Agebko has been in good fights. Nonito has been in good fights(Montiel, Darch 1, Mathebula), and yet Riigo hasn't been in a single good fight. Is it a coincidence? Or is Rigondeaux stinking out the joint?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Read the OP


Oh Lomachenko.? Not sure how fast Arum plans on making that fight... I think he waits to see how he does against Salido, then figures out the GRJ mandatory situation before he gives that fight any real thought... Don't see it happening this year but would be amazing if it did.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> No. Rigondeaux ran around the ring to prevent Nonito from throwing punches. Agebko has been in good fights. Nonito has been in good fights(Montiel, Darch 1, Mathebula), and yet Riigo hasn't been in a single good fight. Is it a coincidence? Or is Rigondeaux stinking out the joint?


Watch the Narvaez-Donaire fight...that shit was far worse than any Rigo fight....Rigo's fights may not be as entertaining, but at least you get to watch some brilliant skills and technique by him, while the Donaire-Narvaez fight there was no entertainment at all, and both fighters looked like complete shit.

It's not Rigo's fault that the likes of Donaire can't cut off the ring to save his life, or the likes of Agbeko (and Donaire) completely shut down once they feel Rigo's punches.


----------



## lurker (May 27, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Arum's responsibility as a promoter should be to always talk about how skillful Rigo is, how he knows not everybody understands all the nuances to his game, etc. He should be doing that, just like Sundance promotes the movies I like but the summer movie crowd finds boring. That is Arum's responsibility, no doubt.
> 
> The problem is, Rigo coasts in his fights. There's nothing wrong with being great but *nobody wants to see a Ferrari driving around in third gear,* and that's exactly what watching Rigo feels like. The opponent shuts down out of fear of being countered? Here's a crazy idea: lead. Use that footwork and hand speed and make something happen.
> 
> Arum's a piece of shit. But he's gotten Rigo multiple HBO dates including one against the reigning Fighter of the Year. And people walked out.


Yeah. It feels that way. Hard core fans would feel that way too. Rigo should consistently deliver. Right now it's like he's adjusting to the level of opponent. He doesn't need to tone down when facing someone outclassed, rather he should take the opportunity to showcase.


----------



## Cult of GGG (Jul 27, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Send Rigo to Britain and he'll be selling arenas in no time.


Tell Rigondeaux to contact us over at the Cult of GGG when this happens, we may be in the market to purchase arena.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

People want to see Rigondeaux use his skills to bust someone up. It's obvious that he can do it. He can crack. This dude could be making a lot more money and could be attracting a lot of fans. He talks trash, he's humble and he can fight. The Ferrari analogy is rather good. He needs to step it up. Of course he doesn't have to, but then he shouldnt act surprised when there's no demand for his fights.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Bogo, I gave up with these guys, it's pointless , they don't know and never will know shit about this sport.
> Even if they call themselves " boxing fans"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You just don't understand the business behind boxing.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

It's not Rigo's fault. He's a fucking exceptional talent and to really shine he needs a good dance partner. Donaire and Agekbo became pussy whipped. The only person south of 126 who would give Rigo a good fight would be Moreno and no one else really. He needs to go up in weight.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> It's not Rigo's fault. He's a fucking exceptional talent and to really shine he needs a good dance partner. Donaire and Agekbo became pussy whipped. The only person south of 126 who would give Rigo a good fight would be Moreno and no one else really. He needs to go up in weight.


maybe you're right.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Please let Rigo vs Loma happen


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Rigo doesn't have a fraction of Mayweather's versatility or offensive variation. He's ridiculously one-dimensional by comparison, his game is almost entirely based on controlling range and maintaining distance. He's able to achieve that at alarming levels of dominance due to his footwork and forward progression-deterring power. Floyd is seriously one of the best in-fighters in boxing when a fight goes there, Rigo wouldn't be caught dead there. Actually, he may be caught dead there if anyone were actually able to close the gap and cut him off, take him into the trenches, pin him up against the ropes. All of the things he very consciously avoids.


I agree with most of that but I would never describe Mayweather as an animal (the first fighter that comes to my mind is Mike Tyson). Also, even though he shows a lot more versatility than Rigo, Mayweather doesn't have a casual-fan friendly style.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Southpaw is such a mong


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> maybe you're right.


Bigger names/better opponents/more opportunities. I'd love to see Moreno vs Rigo because Moreno is also very skilled and wouldn't fight like no bitch phaggit but few know who he is and there would be no KO, therefore no way to really market the fight. At 126 you've got a lot of balls to the walls guys like Salido, Gradovich and Gonzalez and a great boxer in Mares. Rigo needs someone who will press him and make him fight for the whole 36 minutes, problem is everyone so far becomes pacified and neutralized too effectively by Rigo's style. Rigo should've went up and fought Salido instead of Loma great way to market him against a guy who isn't going to be pussy whipped.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Please let Rigo vs Loma happen


Loma might not even get by Salido so there is no justification for this fight occurring yet.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> He "ran" yet outlanded and throw more punches than Donaire...
> 
> Why hasn't that gotten through your thick skull???
> 
> And Bogo is right, Rigo makes you miss by mere inches, and makes you pay dearly for it...his defense and technique are so subtle, that retards like you still fail to realize it, and just say dumb simple things like "He runs!"


Agreed - Rigo didn't run V Donaire, he didn't need to do anything more as Donaire couldn't land as much and couldn't even throw as much. Bradley v Pacquiao is running - Rigo is a master but people need to accept that many casuals pay for PPV so if he doesn't sell, he doesn't sell.

It's not about promoting it better, you only get X amount of die-hards watching boxing and then you get groups of friends, with beers round a table who will pay for the PPV and want to be entertained. That's the harsh reality so the change must come from Rigo IMO, which is a shame but it's a cold fact - it may not even be necessarily something he needs to do in the ring...I mean Floyd Mayweather is not the most conventionally exciting fighter either, so it is possible but Rigo needs to do the work


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Just look at when the Arum trashing Rigo saga begun.
Right after nonitos fight. So far, Rigo was coming from 4 elegant wins. Casey was destroyed in 1 rd. Ramos was caught despite his running and reluctance to fight, Kennedy was broken into pieces, Marroquin was dominated and KO twice...
But then, Rigo beats the #3 p4p and fighter of the year in a technical style and the blame starts.
Why?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

The fact still remains that Rigo's last fight drew the lowest rating of all time for a HBO B.A.D. main event......you Rigo fans can make up all the excuses that ya want and rationalize to your face turns green and purple but the fact still remains that his last fight drew the lowest rating ever.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

@Kid Cubano you should make this your avatar......


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


>


Notice total power punches thrown?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Notice total power punches thrown?


Notice Nonito's face?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Notice Nonito's face?


LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

It makes no sense to actually damage Nonito like that but spend the whole fight running away. It's embarrassing :rofl atsch


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Arum is right. Rigo is like an STD, something that no one wants. He's like a mini-Lara. Very boring. He's a walking, talking cure fr insomnia.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> It makes no sense to actually damage Nonito like that but spend the whole fight running away. It's embarrassing :rofl atsch


Which is what everyone has been trying to tell you...your "point" is embarrassing, I give you credit for owning it though.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Which is what everyone has been trying to tell you...your "point" is embarrassing, I give you credit for owning it though.


Watch that round 12 again, the one nonito needed a KO to win.
Who was running?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Blanco said:


> @Kid Cubano you should make this your avatar......


Good idea!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Watch that round 12 again, the one nonito needed a KO to win.
> Who was running?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Donaire was hurt and Rigo came forward, but what about rounds 1-11 when the boo birds were falling?


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I'm a big Rigo fan, but guys like Arum and he heads at HBO are thinking from a business point of view, and in that regard, I can understand their frustration. Rigo is a difficult fighter to appreciate and, inadvertently, loses them money.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> I'm a big Rigo fan, but guys like Arum and he heads at HBO are thinking from a business point of view, and in that regard, I can understand their frustration. Rigo is a difficult fighter to appreciate and, inadvertently, loses them money.


Where on earth have you been Rico!? It's not been the same without you posting broski.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

So much talk about the casual fans and Rigo in comparison to Floyd. Is anyone here actually claiming that casual fans enjoy Floyd's style of boxing? I watched him vs Alvarez with about 20 friends. ( they are casual fans) They were all saying how they hate Floyd, all he does is block, why won't he stand and fight for real? I didn't bother responding to any of them. I assume this is how most casuals feel which is why I wouldn't expect a casual to enjoy Rigo. I don't keep up with the business aspect of boxing, I was actually very unaware that casual fans allow boxing to thrive.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

In a way, this thread gives new appreciation to fighters who purposely put themselves in firing range, exchange firepower with firepower and take the damage that is sure to impact them in some way in the future, knowing that this is what the casuals want. Nonito changed his style to become more offensive, as other fighters in the past who had to make the same decision. 

In this way, boxing can survive and still give the purist boxers some bread to eat.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> In a way, this thread gives new appreciation to fighters who purposely put themselves in firing range, exchange firepower with firepower and take the damage that is sure to impact them in some way in the future, knowing that this is what the casuals want. Nonito changed his style to become more offensive, as other fighters in the past who had to make the same decision.
> 
> In this way, boxing can survive and still give the purist boxers some bread to eat.


Its funny that you say this because I can't think of one fighter in recent years who became a big draw from toe to toe action packed fighting. P.Williams, Angulo, Rios, Kirkland, Provodnikov, etc. Who has become a star from pleasing casuals?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Its funny that you say this because I can't think of one fighter in recent years who became a big draw from toe to toe action packed fighting. P.Williams, Angulo, Rios, Kirkland, Provodnikov, etc. Who has become a star from pleasing casuals?


Williams was turning into a draw in Atlantic City before the Martinez KO. He was being given big paydays and big fights(Pavlik before Pavlik pulled out)
Angulo had a large contigent of fans in the Lara fight. He'll be headlining a PPV and have a large Mexican fanbase supporting him.
Rios had the Home Depot Center and Mandalay Bay rocking for the Alvarado fights and just headlined a major PPV. He's an action hero and there will be interest for his fights.
Kirkland has been killing his own momentum with the layoffs, but I guarantee his next fight will draw more than any Rigondeaux fight.

Provodnikov has done nothing but add more fans since the Bradley fight. He'll be headlining a top card this year and is in line to get a Pac or JMM fight. Two huge fights he has a chance to win.

Fighting in an entertaining style will bring the money.

Let's not forget Mike Alvarado had the arena packed and rocking vs Provodnikov and gave the fans a war and great fight.

Tony Margarito had a big following

Miguel Cotto is the same thing

Look at how quickly Adonis Stevenson has blossomed as a big draw in Canada.

There is absolutely nothing with entertaining the fans and getting paid to do it.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Williams was turning into a draw in Atlantic City before the Martinez KO. He was being given big paydays and big fights(Pavlik before Pavlik pulled out)
> Angulo had a large contigent of fans in the Lara fight. He'll be headlining a PPV and have a large Mexican fanbase supporting him.
> Rios had the Home Depot Center and Mandalay Bay rocking for the Alvarado fights and just headlined a major PPV. He's an action hero and there will be interest for his fights.
> Kirkland has been killing his own momentum with the layoffs, but I guarantee his next fight will draw more than any Rigondeaux fight.
> ...


Are you saying that you could walk up to a random person, name one of the mentioned fighters and they will know who they are? Seriously? Chances are they won't know what or who the hell you're talking about.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Are you saying that you could walk up to a random person, name one of the mentioned fighters and they will know who they are? Seriously? Chances are they won't know what or who the hell you're talking about.


That's not what I said. I said these guys could get people to pay to see them fight and entertain people.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> The same guys defending Rigondeaux will be the same ones who won't pay a penny to attend the junk that Rigondeaux puts out. NONE of you will.


Check your facts, guy.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Check your facts, guy.


You weren't defending him in this thread :rofl I see You and 20 of Rigo's closest friends were in the crowd at the end though atsch :rofl


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> You weren't defending him in this thread :rofl I see You and 20 of Rigo's closest friends were in the crowd at the end though atsch :rofl


Conversing with you about the subjective appeal of Rigo isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Conversing with you about the subjective appeal of Rigo isn't my idea of fun.


Watching Rigondeaux fight isn't anyone's idea of fun :rofl atsch


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Watching Rigondeaux fight isn't anyone's idea of fun :rofl atsch


Good point. Really tough to find Rigo fans around here.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Where on earth have you been Rico!? It's not been the same without you posting broski.


What's happenin', Laz.

Working at a new place now and I don't get time to come online anymore. Plus, this place quickly became a carbon-copy of ESB within a matter of days.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> "[With] Rigondeaux, I have a problem," Arum said. "And you can't really blame the network. The rating for the Kirkland-Tapia fight was almost double Rigondeaux's rating. People walked out [of the arena]. If people don't want to watch, what do you expect a network to do? I don't care how good we say he is, which he is."
> 
> "They promised me [before] this fight and it started out that way," Arum said. "But once he hit [Agbeko] a couple times, 'That's it. I won the fight.' And nothing [bleeping] happened for the next nine rounds. It's very sad, because he's so good. Maybe if, down the road, I get Lomachenko to fight him, that would be interesting. But I don't know. Lomachenko will go in and beat the [crap] out of him. That's a really interesting fight."
> 
> ...


Yet another reason why Arum is the biggest POS in boxing today.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> That's not what I said. I said these guys could get people to pay to see them fight and entertain people.


Ok well allow me to address your response. Williams wasn't a big draw nor was he becoming one, Rios vs Pac was a failure and he's not a big draw, Kirkland fought on Rigo's undercard :lol:, Provodnikov is still making a name for himself, and we'll see how many ppv buys Angulo vs Alvarez gets.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Notice Nonito's face?


And?
The point was activity and the mythical "Nonito was running" when he in fact threw more power punches (and missed). And most of Rigo's activity is his pawing jabs.

So again, Rigo boring HBO and the LIVE audience has nothing has little to do with HBO, Arum, his opponents and the aliens conspiring to against him.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Mayweather(insultingly so) gets compared to the junk that Rigo puts in the ring, but he's put on some real displays of skill and quality boxing AND not being a spoiler.
> 
> BUT BUT RIGO IS SO SMALL!!!
> 
> ...


I love Rigo but he simply can't fight on the inside like PBF can and his defense isn't as good, nothing wrong with that and he knows it, he boxes to his strength. Rigo needs to stay at distance to be really effective. He loves to control the distance and loves to fight on the outside.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I love Rigo but he simply can't fight on the inside like PBF can and his defense isn't as good, nothing wrong with that and he knows it, he boxes to his strength. Rigo needs to stay at distance to be really effective. He loves to control the distance and loves to fight on the outside.


What makes you say his defense isn't as good? Floyd probably gets hit more often then he does, he never allows himself to be trapped against the ropes, and its extremely rare to see him initiate a clinch whereas Floyd does it virtually every time he lands his straight.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Ok well allow me to address your response. Williams wasn't a big draw nor was he becoming one, Rios vs Pac was a failure and he's not a big draw, Kirkland fought on Rigo's undercard :lol:, Provodnikov is still making a name for himself, and we'll see how many ppv buys Angulo vs Alvarez gets.


Williams/Martinez 1 had a very good crowd on hand and the 2nd was even bigger. If he haD won, he would've gotten Pavlik.

Rios/Pac was a failure, but Rios has headlined shows and gotten good live numbers

Fighting on Rigo's undercard, he almost doubled him in live viewers and had the crowd rocking with a thrilling war. His next fight will be on HBO, and Rigo's will be on ESPN2.

Prov has made a name for himself and is in line to fetch big fights.

Angulo/Alvarez will do around 350k buys, and that is more success than Rigo will ever produce. Rigo could barely get 400k people to watch him fight on regular HBO.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> What makes you say his defense isn't as good? Floyd probably gets hit more often then he does, he never allows himself to be trapped against the ropes, and its extremely rare to see him initiate a clinch whereas Floyd does it virtually every time he lands his straight.


PBF takes more chances than Rigo does fights on the inside more and makes people miss while there. He also transitions from defense to offense better. I'm not bashing Rigo I'm a big fan and think what Arum is doing is grounds for a lawsuit. I have Rigo #3 P4P on my top 10 list.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> And?
> The point was activity and the mythical "Nonito was running" when he in fact threw more power punches (and missed). And most of Rigo's activity is his pawing jabs.
> 
> So again, Rigo boring HBO and the LIVE audience has nothing has little to do with HBO, Arum, his opponents and the aliens conspiring to against him.


So i guess it's more entertaining to see a fighter throw and miss than to land hard punches? :rofl:lol:atsch

I swear some of you guys here are dumb as fuck.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> So i guess it's more entertaining to see a fighter throw and miss than to land hard punches? :rofl:lol:atsch
> 
> I swear some of you guys here are dumb as fuck.


Since you know how to read, next step is trying to understand what you read.

What you quoted is not arguing "missing is entertaining".

Dumb fuck.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> So i guess it's more entertaining to see a fighter throw and miss than to land hard punches? :rofl:lol:atsch
> 
> I swear some of you guys here are dumb as fuck.


This is what CJ Ross has been trying to tell us 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Since you know how to read, next step is trying to understand what you read.
> 
> What you quoted is not arguing "missing is entertaining".
> 
> Dumb fuck.


So what exactly was your point then, you dumb fuck?

That Nonito running is a myth because he threw more power punches?

I suggest you watch the 12th round again, which was the only time there was any running throughout the fight...where Nonito was running like a bitch from his father Rigo.

Him being more "active" by missing most of his power punches (looking like a complete idiot in the process) doesn't stop the fact that he was the only one there running like a bitch.

Rigo was landing at will, making Donaire miss, and run in the 12th....all while making Nonito ineffective, so it's all Rigo's fault?

It's Rigo's fault that Donaire can't lead worth a shit and can't cut off the ring to save his life??


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> So what exactly was your point then, you dumb fuck?
> 
> That Nonito running is a myth because he threw more power punches?
> 
> ...


People blame Donaire for Rigo stinking up the fight. They claim he "threw less punches" when in fact he did not. Rigo threw a lot of pawing jabs - many where missing. Donaire threw more power punches and was in fact as active, if not more active than Rigo. So while Donaire fought on his back feet, he was active.

And arguing Donaire can't lead (which is true) is fucking dumb because Rigo could have lead vs Agbeko and did not. He still waited for a fighter that was being sacrificed for him. He was given a fighter that was inferior and less of a threat than Donaire, a major venue and HBO broadcast and yet people walking out is still other's fault? GTFO.

To Rigo defenders, it is everyone's fault except the fighter. We all like Rigo's style and skill, but admit it that it is only attractive to technical boxing fans and those are NOT the only kind of fans out there.

And you are a dumb fuck creating a straw-man argument that some one said missing is more entertaining. That did not even make any sense. No one even said Donaire was more entertaining than Rigo in the Rigo fight. Learn to read.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> People blame Donaire for Rigo stinking up the fight. They claim he "threw less punches" when in fact he did not. Rigo threw a lot of pawing jabs - many where missing. Donaire threw more power punches and was in fact as active, if not more active than Rigo. So while Donaire fought on his back feet, he was active.
> 
> And arguing Donaire can't lead (which is true) is fucking dumb because Rigo could have lead vs Agbeko and did not. He still waited for a fighter that was being sacrificed for him. He was given a fighter that was inferior and less of a threat than Donaire, a major venue and HBO broadcast and yet people walking out is still other's fault? GTFO.
> 
> ...


People bring up Donaire whenever people say Rigo stunk up the fight....If Rigo stunk up the fight, Donaire didn't help make it better...Yet people only blame Rigo....Thats why peole bring up Donaire here.

Rigo wasn't leading against Agbeko, but he was still throwing and landing more punches than him...Why is Rigo the only one being blamed here, when Agbeko was the one being the spoiler on this one, doing fuck all??

As for the "missing is entertainment" argument, it seemed as you were coming across with that argument, but obviously that wasn't what you meant.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

chibelle said:


> People blame Donaire for Rigo stinking up the fight. They claim he "threw less punches" when in fact he did not. Rigo threw a lot of pawing jabs - many where missing. Donaire threw more power punches and was in fact as active, if not more active than Rigo. So while Donaire fought on his back feet, he was active.
> 
> And arguing Donaire can't lead (which is true) is fucking dumb because Rigo could have lead vs Agbeko and did not. He still waited for a fighter that was being sacrificed for him. He was given a fighter that was inferior and less of a threat than Donaire, a major venue and HBO broadcast and yet people walking out is still other's fault? GTFO.
> 
> ...


Why didn't nonito KO narvaez ?
A much smaller and inferior opponent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

@Kid Cubano

Do you feel Rigondeaux has zero fault in this whole situation?......I mean putting all bias aside you have to admit he does share some fault here.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Blanco said:


> @Kid Cubano
> 
> Do you feel Rigondeaux has zero fault in this whole situation?......I mean putting all bias aside you have to admit he does share some fault here.


When he fought Cordoba I faulted Rigo for his conservative approach to an easy win.
After cordoba he looked good vs Casey, Kennedy, Ramos and Marroquin .
He fought the right fight against Nonito, a much bigger,stronger and experienced prne of the best p4p.
Then he spent 12 rds after Agbeko. 
What's to blame? Why didn't he get Arce,Darchiyan ,montiel, Mijares,...somebody willing to fight?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> People bring up Donaire whenever people say Rigo stunk up the fight....If Rigo stunk up the fight, Donaire didn't help make it better...Yet people only blame Rigo....Thats why peole bring up Donaire here.
> 
> Rigo wasn't leading against Agbeko, but he was still throwing and landing more punches than him...Why is Rigo the only one being blamed here, when Agbeko was the one being the spoiler on this one, doing fuck all??
> 
> As for the "missing is entertainment" argument, it seemed as you were coming across with that argument, but obviously that wasn't what you meant.


I agree that Donaire and Agbeko could have made the fight more entertaining but you know what - when you are a the fighter in control, barely touched and your opponent is overwhelmed and shelling up, the responsibility to entertain is on you - not the losing fighter. When the Klits dominate, no one says hey that loser should have made it more entertaining.

Look - if you search my posts, I try to be as fair to Rigo as I can. I do like his style. But you and Rigo fans have to be fair. Arum and HBO did not tell those fans to leave. In fact, it makes them look bad and make less money when those fans left the building. Rigo has a entertaining issue. It can be resolved. But if he goes and stay at the current way he will not get the attention he wants from the mainstream. Which is not horrible but you need to understand that.

And a bigger issue is, big names will dodge him because of the high risk and low reward situation. That to me is the bigger issue. You have a fighter with ATG talent, ATG discipline and ATG passion for the sport but may retire not having ATG resume. That really makes me fucking sad.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Why didn't nonito KO narvaez ?
> A much smaller and inferior opponent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He tried and the live fans did not walk away (at least not in the same rate as the last Rigo fight).


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> When he fought Cordoba I faulted Rigo for his conservative approach to an easy win.
> After cordoba he looked good vs Casey, Kennedy, Ramos and Marroquin .
> He fought the right fight against Nonito, a much bigger,stronger and experienced prne of the best p4p.
> Then he spent 12 rds after Agbeko.
> ...


I don't knock how he fault against Nonito, no matter what anyone says now, Nonito is still one of the hardest punchers in the game today, especially at 122 pounds and below......now with that said he hasn't made himself endearing to the public at all, he hasn't learned english, he knew he had to put up a lead forward effort against Agbeko but he chose to not fully engage against an opponent who was not gonna throw back so he had the opportunity to let his hands go and try to force a stoppage which the ref probably would have wanted so he could have an excuse to end that horrible debacle but he didn't.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Blanco said:


> I don't knock how he fault against Nonito, no matter what anyone says now, Nonito is still one of the hardest punchers in the game today, especially at 122 pounds and below......now with that said he hasn't made himself endearing to the public at all, he hasn't learned english, he knew he had to put up a lead forward effort against Agbeko but he chose to not fully engage against an opponent who was not gonna throw back so he had the opportunity to let his hands go and try to force a stoppage which the ref probably would have wanted so he could have an excuse to end that horrible debacle but he didn't.


Rigo isn't used to fight like angulo or Kirkland, he maximizes his punches. When he fought Ramos took him like 6 rds to catch that SOB who, like Agbeko, refused to fight. He coudnt catch Agbeko who is more experienced than Ramos and moves better around the ring. Rigo wasn't prepared for that Agbeko who always been a coming forward type of fighter. Even Roger was upset on agbekos corner.
And don't expect Rigo to learn English, in his 30's with no background of the language and living in miami. Like Duran.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigo should retire. He got nothing left to prove. He already beat Nonito.


----------

